# Anmeldung mit BLASC schlägt fehl



## Balindir (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe seit heute den Effekt, das ich eben seit heute meine WoW-Accounts angezeigt bekomme, mich aber nicht mit BLASC an eurem Server anmelden kann. Da ich ja hier ins Forum komme und auch auf mybuffed mein Profil erreiche, sollte der Fehler doch irgendwo bei BLASC liegen oder?


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

das Problem kann ich leider nicht reproduzieren. Die Anmeldung funktioniert (Win7, WinXP). Die entsprechenden Schnittstelle ist ebenfalls erreichbar.
Setze in den BLASC3-Einstellungen bitte mal das Häkchen bei "Automatische Anmeldung wenn BLASC startet". Neben dem Benutzernamen kannst du alternativ auch die E-Mail-Adresse als Login-Namen verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Balindir (14. Oktober 2013)

Hmmmm, manueller Login schlägt fehl, aber autologin beim Start vom Blasc funktioniert. Ich glaub das muss ich nicht verstehn.Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip.


----------

